# Some AMD64,A8N SLi,DDR400above Related Questions



## quad master (Feb 21, 2005)

Guys please help in this.

Only AMD 64 Socket939 Processors are under consideration.
I am looking for a new AMD Rig & am having a few doubts.
The config i am thinking of has ASUS A8N SLi Delux at the Heart of my Rig.

1.> Whats the difference between AMD Athlon64 FX-53 & 4000+
Both are S939 , 2.4GHz , 1MB L2

2.> Are the following AMD Athlon 64 Processors having the multipliers
unlocked so i can overclock them in to a few higher Mhz.
3200+ , 3500+ , 3800+ , 4000+ , FX-53 ,  FX-55

3.> Whats the actual difference between FX Series & + Series

4.> If AMD has locked the multipliers for any S939 processors then
how can we overclock it still with ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe [as they claim]

5.> Will i be able to use DDR433/466/500/533 ram modules on the 
ASUS A8N Sli mobo , it says it supports a max of DDR400 only.
Do i have to change the Ram timings and voltage settings in the BIOS 
for the ASUS mobo to use it at its correct speed or will these modules will
be directly detected at there speed of 433/466/500/533. Is there a GUI
utility for the ASUS Mobo to configure RAM Speed and timings straight
in Windows without going to the BIOS.

Waiting for your Replies.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2005)

I have 3200+ winchester with locked multipliers.Its stock speed is 2.0 Ghz

me currently running @ 2.7 GHz...lol

Dont spend on 4000 or FX,waste of money.

Get 3200+ or 3000+ they are Winchesters [90 nm]

All boards support only upto DDR400,although you can use DDR500,466....when you overclock

FX series has multipliers unlocked

earlier FX were based on Sledge hammer core and normal 64 was on Claw Hammer


1.> Whats the difference between AMD Athlon64 FX-53 & 4000+
Both are S939 , 2.4GHz , 1MB L2  -----> Unlocked Multipliers

4.> If AMD has locked the multipliers for any S939 processors then
how can we overclock it still with ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe [as they claim] -----> You can do so by increaing HTT Bus and reducing HTT multiplier if needed

If you use DDR466/500 at stock speed,it will work @ DDR400 speeds.Its when you overclock that it will work at those speeds without compromising on timings


----------



## quad master (Feb 22, 2005)

How did you oc it to 2.7Ghz if the multipliers are locked for 3200+
Just by  increaing HTT Bus and reducing HTT multiplier if needed.
is it done.

Have you oced your pro atstock fan or some liquid cooling solution.

Is 90nm better or 130nm of a AMD CPU 
Does 90nm heat more than as the transistors are more closely packed.


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> How did you oc it to 2.7Ghz if the multipliers are locked for 3200+
> Just by  increaing HTT Bus and reducing HTT multiplier if needed.
> is it done.
> 
> ...



How did you oc it to 2.7Ghz if the multipliers are locked for 3200+
Just by  increaing HTT Bus and reducing HTT multiplier if needed.
is it done. ---------> Yes.It tok lot of efforts though.Was not easy.


Have you oced your pro atstock fan or some liquid cooling solution.-----> Stock air cooling,no special cooling.I just applied AS5 instead of stock thermal compound.

Is 90nm better or 130nm of a AMD CPU ------> If you want OC capability,definately 90nm is better


Does 90nm heat more than as the transistors are more closely packed------>No the heat output is very much the same,nothing to worry about


----------



## quad master (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks m8 

Any more suggestions are welcome


----------



## darklord (Feb 23, 2005)

Anytime dude.Dont be so formal.


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _________________
> AMD Athlon 64 3200+ OC to 2.7 Ghz
> Asus A8N SLI Deluxe mobo
> 2 x 6800GT in SLi



Dont tell me Darklord,that u use this Rig for working with Excel...!!


----------



## quad master (Feb 23, 2005)

Can you guys let me know if i can get AMD Athlon64 FX-53 S939
here in Mumbai and how much will it cost and how much can it be 
overclocked on stock fan.It has its multipliers unlocked as it belongs to FX 
Series.I hope that FX-53 will work on A8N Sli since its S939 Proc.

 Also wanted to ask does all the PCI-E x16 card that i purchase have the 
SLi Bridge Pins on the top or we compulsarily have to take 2 Cards.

 Initially i wanted to purchase a single PCI-E x16 card and later 
after a few months the next card.


----------



## darklord (Feb 23, 2005)

> Dont tell me Darklord,that u use this Rig for working with Excel...!!



hehehehhe.....lol no i dont use it only for excel.
I use it for gaming,encoding,usual PC stuff....

Arrow Can you guys let me know if i can get AMD Athlon64 FX-53 S939
here in Mumbai and how much will it cost and how much can it be
overclocked on stock fan.It has its multipliers unlocked as it belongs to FX
Series.I hope that FX-53 will work on A8N Sli since its S939 Proc. ------> FX 53 is available but expect the price in the range of 40-50k.Defiantely not less than that.
It can be overclocked to max 2.6-2.7 on stock heatsink+fan.
It will definately work on Asus A8N SLI deluxe

Also wanted to ask does all the PCI-E x16 card that i purchase have the
SLi Bridge Pins on the top or we compulsarily have to take 2 Cards. -----> Following cards have the 'GoldFinger' necessary for SLI,
1] Geforce 6600 GT
2] Geforce 6800
3] Geforce 6800 GT
4] Geforce 6800 Ultra
5] Geforce 6800 LE

Geforce 6600 plain one that i suggested does NOT support SLI.
 

If you want to do SLI in future and want cheapest solution right now then Geforce 6600 GT is the ONLY option.
The range for 6600GT cards is 12-15k
Please remember that for doing SLI you need EXACT IDENTICAL cards.

For example if you buy Asus 6600GT now,then u cant buy XFX 6600GT and do SLI,u will need the same Asus card.


----------



## quad master (Feb 23, 2005)

i know that for SLi i will require 2 exactly identical cards.
thats why i will have to choose the correct GPU

On liquid cooling how much can the FX-53 be OCed.

please dont mind me asking silly doubts but i have to get every thing cleared before i purchase anything.


----------



## darklord (Feb 23, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> i know that for SLi i will require 2 exactly identical cards.
> thats why i will have to choose the correct GPU
> 
> On liquid cooling how much can the FX-53 be OCed.
> ...



With liquid cooling,it is crucial which liquid cooling kit you use.Also there is no fixed value as to what OC you can achieve if you use liquid cooling.

Remember that if you want to OC to extreme levels you will need a strong PSU,high quality performance RAM.

You will also have to look into cooling of the chipset.The cooling provided for the chipset currently cannot be exactly called OC oriented even though it is the first board from Asus to feature active cooling.

Generally you can achieve say 2.8 to 2.9 GHz OC with a  decent effort.


----------



## quad master (Feb 23, 2005)

Well this is what i have thought.
ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe
AMD Athlon 64 FX-53 / 3500+[90nm] / 3800+[130nm]  S939
Kingston HyperX DDR400 PC3200 2-2-2-5-1 (CAS Latency 2) 
KHX3200ULK2/512  512MB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC CL2
Nvida 6600GT or 6800GT [not sure] [currently only one]

*Well some more doubts*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 While Ocing what all parameters do you consider simultaneously or seperately.
CPU Core Voltage , CPU Freq , HTT Speed , GPU Core Voltage & Freq etc.
please specify every parameter you change *Please Please*

 Do you OC through BIOS only or also use ASUS windows based
GUI Utilities or any 3rd party softwares also.

 Can i decrease the CL of the above mentioned RAM to 1.5 
it supports a min of CL2 will further decreasing damage my RAM as 
it support a min of CL2. Will it get hot at CL1.5 if it can be decreased.

Lastly darklord do u stay in Mumbai if yes i would like to really meet u 
someday.


----------



## darklord (Feb 24, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> Well this is what i have thought.
> ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe
> AMD Athlon 64 FX-53 / 3500+[90nm] / 3800+[130nm]  S939
> Kingston HyperX DDR400 PC3200 2-2-2-5-1 (CAS Latency 2)
> ...



Ok ,
1] ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe --------> Good Choice,go ahead
AMD Athlon 64 FX-53 / 3500+[90nm] / 3800+[130nm]  S939-----> I still suggest going for 3200+ or 3000+ [winchester].You will save money and you can easily OC them to 3800+ or 4000+ speeds.I suggest you forget about FX,its just not worth it.After all its your decision,decide what suits you best,i only suggested you.  
Kingston HyperX DDR400 PC3200 2-2-2-5-1 (CAS Latency 2) 
KHX3200ULK2/512  512MB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC CL2 -----> Good,no issues here.
Nvida 6600GT or 6800GT [not sure] [currently only one] -----> Same, no issues here.

While Ocing what all parameters do you consider simultaneously or seperately.
CPU Core Voltage , CPU Freq , HTT Speed , GPU Core Voltage & Freq etc.
please specify every parameter you change------->
While OC'ing A8N SLI + S939 CPU,the following values need to be changed according to need.
1] HTT Bus Speed [FSB, if you understand it better]
2] HTT Multiplier [The HTT Bus has its own multiplier.It ranges from 1-5.For example,Asus K8V had support for 800MT HTT Bus,this means 200 [HTT Bus Speed] x 4 = 800.Similarly for A8N it is 1000 Therefore it is 200 x 5 = 1000.
You have to reduce this multiplier when you OC to speeds above 2.5 GHZ
3] CPU Core voltage
4] Dimm Voltage
5] RAM Timings
For Grafix card OC,
1] GPU Clock Speed
2] RAM Clock Speed


Do you OC through BIOS only or also use ASUS windows based
GUI Utilities or any 3rd party softwares also.----------> For System or CPU overclocking i STRICTLY do it through BIOS although some people use the  WIndows Based utilities but i like the same old way.
As for GPU Overclocking you have to do it either thru drivers when you enable coolbits or thru softwares.For Nvidia cards you can do it thru drivers menu,i had best results doing so.For ATI cards though, i was able to achieve good OC via RivaTuner.

Can i decrease the CL of the above mentioned RAM to 1.5 
it supports a min of CL2 will further decreasing damage my RAM as 
it support a min of CL2. Will it get hot at CL1.5 if it can be decreased.---------> If you keep the CPU and system @ stock speed,you can try that.While OC'ing though you need to keep CL = 2 or may be you will need to decrease it.
The pecularity of these high performance Rams is that even when you OC them they can work at the same tighter timings unlike other RAMS.i have Transcend but when i go past 2.4 Ghz,i need to relax timings as my RAM cants handle it.  

Lastly darklord do u stay in Mumbai if yes i would like to really meet u 
someday---------> Sorry man but unfortunately,i dont stay in Mumbai  
 
Although i visit Mumbai very frequently.Also if you visit Pune, we shall surely meet up.

BTW,whats your name ? and in which part of Mumbai do you live ?


----------



## quad master (Feb 24, 2005)

Check PM


----------



## Indrajeet5 (Feb 24, 2005)

ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe ----> yay

AMD Athlon 64 FX-53 / 3500+[90nm] / 3800+[130nm] S939 
---------------> Go for 3500+ winchester I think fx53 is waste of money for its price

Kingston HyperX DDR400 PC3200 2-2-2-5-1 (CAS Latency 2) 
KHX3200ULK2/512 512MB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC CL2 
----------------> go for ballistix if you can , neways what are you paying for 512 hyperX? Where are you gettin it from?

Nvida 6600GT or 6800GT [not sure] [currently only one] 
Well I would suggest depending on your budget you go for one.
If you r gettin XFX 6800gt (currently sells at 28000+) then you might consider getting Arctic Cooling  NV 5.

---------------------------------------------

My rig 
AMD A64 3500+, A8n Sli deluxe , WD Raptor 74 GB , XFX GeForce 6800gt with NV silenser 5, LiteOn 1673s DVD RW , Transcend 512*2 CL 2.5 RAM , Antec Neopower 480 , Coolermaster wavemaster black , LG 1730s 17'' LCD monitor


----------



## darklord (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Indrajeet,you got a kickass rig out there.

Great System dude.


----------



## Indrajeet5 (Feb 24, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> Hey Indrajeet,you got a kickass rig out there.
> 
> Great System dude.



Hey darklord thank you    and I am flattered.   

Well 3500+ is currently woking at stock speeds on stock HSF.
When I am done tortuing it with Prime 95 will start doin some cool OC.  8) 

Will do some bench marks in the weekend.


----------



## quad master (Feb 24, 2005)

hey Darklord i too feel the same 
just checked the Coolmaster Cabinet and was totally WOW!
what a cabinet

Just check this 
*www.coolermaster.com/index.php?LT=...serial=TAC-T01&other_title=TAC-T01Wave Master.

Some more Questions have come in my mind
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  As the ASUS A8N Sli has 10USB 2.0 ports we have 4 at the back
and most of the cabinets have 2 at the front of the cabinet, so we can only
use a total of 6 Ports. How do i utilize the remaining 4 ports also.
Is there a cord which has connecter pin at one end to connect to the mobo
and usb socket at other end.

 There must be seperate drivers for SLi combo to work
Darklord did you purchase both GPu's in a Kit which had both identical cards or seperate card. Since i am getting a single card first i am confused.I have decided on the XFX 6600GT - 256MB.


----------



## bottle (Feb 24, 2005)

939 winchesters to overclock well

managed 2.7 gigs on my winchester as well though i run it at 2.4 gigs most of the time   

*tinypic.com/1tos52


about the usb question the board usually comes with an extra bracket with 4 usb ports that you can use on your cab 

if not you can always get one aftermarket bracket for less than 100 bucks


----------



## quad master (Feb 25, 2005)

Is this how a USB Bracket looks

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/Computers/epia2-firewire-usb-bracket.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/Computers/images.jpg

@Indeerjeet
where did you get ur CoolMaster Wavmaster Cabinet from & how much did it cost.
Can you give the the contacts and company name from where did u get it.
Also of the Nvida Cooling kit.


----------



## bottle (Feb 25, 2005)

yes thats the bracket.. wavemaster black is no longer in stock , you can get the wavemaster silver for 8k + delivery charges


----------



## quad master (Feb 25, 2005)

@bottle

how do u know its out of stock.
from where did u get the cost of the cabinet can u give me the contacts

Do we get thermaltake cabinets over here 
thermaltake also has a cabinet like the coolmaster wavemaster


----------



## darklord (Feb 25, 2005)

> hey Darklord i too feel the same
> just checked the Coolmaster Cabinet and was totally WOW!
> what a cabinet



Yes it is a brilliant looking cabinet.I too have it BUT it is not very convenient if you take the interiors in consideration.Thats the only reason why i am not using my CM Wavemaster & trying to sell it.





> There must be seperate drivers for SLi combo to work
> Darklord did you purchase both GPu's in a Kit which had both identical cards or seperate card. Since i am getting a single card first i am confused.I have decided on the XFX 6600GT - 256MB.



There are no seperate drivers for it.The normal Forceware [newer versions  6x.xx series] are needed to make it work.

I did not buy a kit or anything, i ordered both at the same time,thats all.
Please Note- Geforce 6600GT DOES NOT COME IN 256MB Flavour.It comes ONLY in 128 MB flavour.



> @bottle
> 
> how do u know its out of stock.
> from where did u get the cost of the cabinet can u give me the contacts



Well because the person who sells those cabinets knows Bottle very well as he has 2 CM Wavemasters.Also the same guy sells him some fuckin awesome stuff.  
Sorry Bottle,had to open my mouth....lol


----------



## darklord (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Bottle thats not fair   
You have some kickass RAm that allows you to OC it synchronously.

I am stuck here with some mediocre Transcend Ram.Which i have to relax while OC.


----------



## quad master (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Darklord will i be able to OC synchronously with the Hynix HyperX
whichi am getting.

*Off Topic*
~~~~~~
I had created a image based signature for myself later i discovered 
that i just cannot have a image as my signature.

This is it.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/sanketss84/Computers/DigitSigSpecimen.jpg


----------



## Indrajeet5 (Feb 25, 2005)

[/quote]
@Indeerjeet
where did you get ur CoolMaster Wavmaster Cabinet from & how much did it cost.
Can you give the the contacts and company name from where did u get it.
Also of the Nvida Cooling kit.[/quote]

CM wavemaster silver @ 8500
CM wavemaster black @ 9700

These are the official prices ITnationdep gives you.  
NV 5 @ 2750

But you can always bargain hard.   

There is only one dealer currently in whole of mumbai who stocks it.
 ******    Lamington road.

But I didnt get it from him anyways.

EDIT: for "****" Quad chek PM


----------



## quad master (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Indrajeet5

Check PM


----------



## quad master (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi guys 

have some more doubts

@ darklord
when you oced your pc to 2.7Ghz its 100% not 1:1 Ocing
what are your following settings
HTT Speed:- 
Core Voltage:-
CPU Multiplier:- 
DDR Voltage:- 
HTT Multiplier:-
DDR Divider Ration:- 200/266/333/400
Is it stock cooled & whats your CPU temp.

 Is 1:1 Ocing better i wanted to try DDR333(5:6) how much will be the 
performance drop.

 Are the following mobos available here
MSI K8N Neo4/SLI Platinum 
DFI nF4 SLI-DR 

 Whats the difference between 
MSI K8N Neo4/SLI Platinum & MSI K8N Diamond


----------



## quad master (Mar 26, 2005)

guys i am waiting for ur reply


----------

